# Night Skyline



## 2n10 (Aug 31, 2012)

T3i, EF-S 10-22mm at 10mm, f/3.5, ISO 800, 1/8 sec


----------



## iris chrome (Aug 31, 2012)

Seems underexposed and a little out of focus. Try varying shutter to 1 sec or more and you might want to try to manual focus at or near infinity. Also, lots of empty space. Maybe zoom in a little bit - 10mm is REALLY wide and can sometimes have an effect opposite than what was originally intended.

Sorry to be only criticizing your shot. It seems like it could have some potential but I think you need to address above issues first. Good luck!


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 31, 2012)

Way underexposed. Night skylines are a great time for bracketing, or even HDR.

And a tripod (or a table, wall, anything to hold the camera for a few seconds, etc) is of course critical.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 31, 2012)

iris chrome said:


> Seems underexposed and a little out of focus. Try varying shutter to 1 sec or more and you might want to try to manual focus at or near infinity. Also, lots of empty space. Maybe zoom in a little bit - 10mm is REALLY wide and can sometimes have an effect opposite than what was originally intended.
> 
> Sorry to be only criticizing your shot. It seems like it could have some potential but I think you need to address above issues first. Good luck!






TexPhoto said:


> Way underexposed. Night skylines are a great time for bracketing, or even HDR.
> 
> And a tripod (or a table, wall, anything to hold the camera for a few seconds, etc) is of course critical.



It was too breezy t turned out to go with a longer exposure with my current tripod. I am looking to get something a little better in the future. I had the lens hood on and noticed that it seems to catch the breeze more easily but only on another day. :-[ The RAW file actually shows most of the lights to be clipped. I do know that I focused on the wrong spot for the lighting exposure I think. I also believe that the focus point was on a building in front of my planned focal plane. I used DXO to process the file. Thank for your suggestions. Should have cropped the dead spaces out.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is another tighter one from the same night. Should have been cropped too I know. Again fighting a breeze so a shorter exposure and a shake from the wind catching the camera.. Exposure was set off of the the unlit building and caused blown highlights from the lights. I recomposed this low because I was getting flare and most likely was too aggressive trying to prevent it.


----------



## rwmson (Aug 31, 2012)

Does your tripod have a hook that you can use to suspend a weight of some kind (like your camera bag)? That could stabilize it some.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 31, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Does your tripod have a hook that you can use to suspend a weight of some kind (like your camera bag)? That could stabilize it some.



Yes it does, I will try and remember that next time.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 31, 2012)

Millennium Eye London by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Millennium Eye, London by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 31, 2012)

Great shots Tom


----------



## myone (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## bearbooth (Aug 31, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Millennium Eye London by tom_scott88, on Flickr



what lens and setting did you use? very nice


----------



## tomscott (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks

Was shot at F10 for 1/8th at ISO 200 on a 40D and a 10-22mm set to 16mm.


----------



## DouglasRC (Aug 31, 2012)

IMG 0246 Empress Hotel: 1/20 sec at f/4; ISO 12800; 32mm
5dMkIII, 24-105mm f/4L
Handheld, no flash


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 5, 2012)

Another attempt taken about 45 minutes after sun down.


----------



## RobertG. (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, try to shoot night shos during the blue hour like some of the other members here did. A dark blue sky often looks better than a pitch black one. So the the best time is some minutes after sunset looking to the east. If there some clouds, the moon light can help, too. It can iluminate the clouds a bit. All this is better than having lots of empty black space.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 6, 2012)

The vantage point to get this shot is from the northeast unfortunately. Lights are off in the morning so no getting the blue hour shot your described even in reverse. No way to get the ball in the shot from the west.

Probably should crop it since the angle is from above to remove the mountains from the view. Might work better taken when there is snow on the mountains for a greater impact. Definitely plan on doing that to see the results.


----------

